# Water keeps going down( But it is not leaking)



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm having problems with the water keep going down and refilling water back up again. The good thing is my 11 month old Platy Noa had a little fungus around her mouth and is now fading away( due to the fact that I keep adding water.). The bad news is the water is so low that it almost looks like I did a water change. Can someone help me with this? I just turned off the air pump and turned down the rate of my Aqua Clear 20 filter. It has been going on since the other night.

Thanks


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

How fast does the water go down? There HAS to be a leak if it's going down as fast as I think...


OR, you have a major evaporation issue!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check the filter, make sure water isn't going over the edge (front, back or side),. It is possible to get an aquaclear on crooked and make a mess and they can get cracks that leak. Check the lid, a strong bubbler can cause water to creep out along the bottom of the lid. Check all the corner seams for wetness and all around the top trim. often the trim isn't well sealed to the top of the tank and water can creep under the trim and ooze down the outside of the tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a tank that leaked and it was because the black plastic rim was moist and it worked as a siphon.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Betta man said:


> I had a tank that leaked and it was because the black plastic rim was moist and it worked as a siphon.


That shouldn't happen since the rim is siliconed on. All my rims are moist and my tanks never loose water.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

What is the volume of the aquarium and at what interval are you having to 'top off'?


----------



## JasonR (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you have a lid on the aquarium? Mine is an open top and I have to top it up a couple of times a week due to evaporation. It's easily fixable by putting a lid on but tbh I prefer the look of an open top


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I lose about a gallon a month myself. Evap I guess, no leaks or anything.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If it just suddenly started, you most likely have a leak somewhere. Check the seal around the motor part of your filter. We had a situation where it wasn't seated right and it leaked and ruined the particle board structure the tank was sitting on, and the carpet. We're lucky we didn't get an electrical fire! *wipes forehead*


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

evap is normal can be quite a problem depending on your conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Turn down ur heater ... use a glass top ... I lost 2 inch of water a week ... from the black frame


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I lose 4-6 gallons a week in my 55g and 3-4g a week in my 20g


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try emtying the tank part way and lifting it up to see if water is coming out quickly.


----------

